# AKC CGC...again.



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How many clubs require this certificate to be put on their working dogs as part of the dog's portfolio?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

we don't but i did it with my just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've never been involved with a club that required that you do the CGC.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> I've never been involved with a club that required that you do the CGC.


USMRA requires some kind of "temperament" test now. A CGC qualifies along with a French Ring CSAU, IPO BH or a new USMRA
test


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The AKC CGC and the ATTS TT weren't necessarily a requirement at my old club but highly recomneded. 
I've always looked at both of them as a CYA if your bite trained dog would bite someone. Can't hurt.


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never been involved with any clubs that absolutely require a CGC cert.


----------

